# **** Yea, My First Grow!



## GREENTEAMGROW (Jun 14, 2006)

HEY,HEY,HEY. I just got my babies planted and decided its time to document the journey. First, let me tell you a little about my setup. Ive got a 4 tray jetstream hydro system. Im growing them in canna coco, and using the canna coco nutrient plan along with that. On to the room. For my veg light, I have a 4-t5 fluorescent light, and a 1000hps light for my flowering. There are 2, 6-inch vortex fans mounted at the window, and 2 wall-mounted fans. I divided the room for flowering and veg, and have to leave the door to the room open a little for air to circulate. Ive got 10 plants(9 clones,1 mother). My retarted friend decided it was a great idea to get 4 different strains(trainwreck,purple cream, j-27, and b-kush) The mother is j-27. So I've got a nice mix of indicas/sativas, alot of them with different flowrering times, "sigh". Well, lets hope this goes well. 

LATE


----------



## bigbudz (Jun 15, 2006)

Really nice grow room you have there! Not to mention those are some awesome strains you're growing. I'll be looking forward to reading your grow journal and watching your ladies grow


----------



## Devilweed (Jun 15, 2006)

Damn thats a fine grow room.  I cant wait to see some more pics!  Good luck with em.


----------



## AceT9 (Jun 15, 2006)

*Nice Grow Room . I will be keeping a eye on this journal. Good Luck*


----------



## Biffdoggie (Jun 15, 2006)

Solid work man.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 15, 2006)

*Whats up GREENTEAMGROW and welcome to MP. You have a very nice clean setup man. By the looks of things you could grow a serious jungle in that room. Anyway looking foward to following the rest of your grow. *


----------



## LdyLunatic (Jun 15, 2006)

did you know that theres a half naked man trying to get to your ladies??   

room looks great ...looking forward to watching your grow


----------



## DillaWilla (Jun 15, 2006)

...and he's holding a broom, WOW, that must be a girls dream come true huh LDY, a half naked man with that loves to clean...J/K.... Real nice looking setup man.  You definitely have the tech side down, hope your plants turn out as good as your workmanship.

Peace Out and GG (good growing)


----------



## GREENTEAMGROW (Jun 16, 2006)

Thanks for the warm welcome fellaz. Im sure we'll become more acquainted in the weeks to come


----------



## purple_chronic (Jun 16, 2006)

Wow very nice setup!!!! hope those girls become giants!!!!!

Happy Growings!!!!


----------



## Witness (Jun 19, 2006)

looking good greenteam. Post new pics when u can=)

love the setup.


----------



## GREENTEAMGROW (Jun 21, 2006)

The longest 7 days of my life,lol. We lost one, well, we never head her because of the top broke off during transport and we realized it cannot grow without a node. The other 9 are looking good. One of them is slower than the others.She was pretty dehydrated the first few days and hasn't had as much progress as the others, but overall, there doing good. Alright green lovers, I'll see you next wednesday.


----------



## rockydog (Jun 21, 2006)

looking good, it is amazing how much they can grow in a few days


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 22, 2006)

*Whats up GREENTEAMGROW. Your babies are looking great. Damn i love growing bud.  *


----------



## GREENTEAMGROW (Jun 28, 2006)

My plants are not growing, THEY'RE ******* MUTATING! LOL. I have to lift the lamp every other day there growing so fast. Its been 3 weeks and no problems and extreme growth. I love this job ). Probably flower them next week or the week after. Check em out. Until next wedneday.......


----------



## FieldofDreams (Jun 28, 2006)

Nice grow, I cant wait to see more! Oh yea props on the set up looks very clean.


----------



## purple_chronic (Jun 28, 2006)

WOW!!! i guess they did turn into GIANTSS very nice grow and i really have to say you have a very clean setup...nice very nice,keep it up!!!! 

Here's some Green Mojo!!!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 28, 2006)

*Looking good GREENTEAMGROW. Once those ladies get going there is nothing to hold them back.  *


----------



## parkingjoe (Jul 2, 2006)

ill go take some pics of mine 1 week in flower about placed into flower @ 4-6"

bet ya bottom dollar they are 12" week on only using a+b in canno coco no rhizonic nor enzyme stuff..

laters dude

pkj


----------



## GREENTEAMGROW (Jul 5, 2006)

Alright it, so its been exactly 4 weeks since the clones have been planted and as you can see there doing great.We'll clone all them in the next few days and then throw them into the flowering room. We just got our flowering room hooked up with co2 so these babies will seriously start to blow up. I CANT WAIT!!!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 5, 2006)

*Whats up GREENTEAMGROW. Your babies have really grown up since the last pics. Now they are teenagers.   Your doing a great job man keep it up.  I can't wait to see them in flower.  *


----------



## Witness (Jul 6, 2006)

looking great!


----------



## RossAlexander (Jul 6, 2006)

man those are all amazing...i love really seeing hte week by week growth thats what makes a grow journal great. thanks for the awesome pics man...can't wait to see them in flowering


----------



## purple_chronic (Jul 7, 2006)

woaH!!! they look awesome!!!!

caint wait till flowering!!!!

keep it up maybe you will be firering before you think about it!!!

Happy Growings!!!!


----------



## parkingjoe (Jul 9, 2006)

yeh gtg they look superb far superior to my coco grow which are just showing the smallest growth pistils ive ever seen.

coco sacked for next grow soil for my new babies placed into flower today but ill document the coco grow just a time/cash thing at the mo and as they are lagging behind next to soil i cannot afford to experiment with my newly placed into flower grow.


keep up the excellent work gtg

pkj


----------



## rockydog (Jul 9, 2006)

damn co2, them girls are gonna blow up


----------



## GREENTEAMGROW (Jul 10, 2006)

Ok, today we started flowering.we cut all the plants down to 1 ft because they will still triple in size during flowering, got the c02 up and running and made about 50 clones. Im a little concerned about the clones if they're dieing or this is normal. We made the cuttings, dipped them in clonex , put them in there soil pouches, watered, sprayed with rhizotonic, and placed them in their greenhouse. Let me know about these clones fellaz. Until next monday.


----------



## Tool46 (Jul 10, 2006)

They look thirsty to me but im still new here second time grower! Clones need alot of water.  Dont overdo it though


----------



## GREENTEAMGROW (Jul 10, 2006)

Thanks, I just watered, will see if that helps.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 11, 2006)

GREENTEAMGROW said:
			
		

> Ok, today we started flowering.we cut all the plants down to 1 ft because they will still triple in size during flowering, got the c02 up and running and made about 50 clones. Im a little concerned about the clones if they're dieing or this is normal. We made the cuttings, dipped them in clonex , put them in there soil pouches, watered, sprayed with rhizotonic, and placed them in their greenhouse. Let me know about these clones fellaz. Until next monday.


*Whats up GTG. Your ladies are looking great but your clones are looking a bit sick. Did you wet the soil pouches? I have only cloned using regular soil and perlite so i'm not sure what you have going on but they shouldn't be lying down like that IMO.  *


----------



## GREENTEAMGROW (Jul 11, 2006)

yea , i wet them, what should I do?, if lose these clones, im fucked.


----------



## GREENTEAMGROW (Jul 19, 2006)

Sorry for the delay on the update people. Ive been sick as hell. My plants on the other hand are doing fantastic. I lost about 6 clones out of the 40 I made which is fine with me, the rest are doing good. The girlz in flowers are sprouting hairs and little indications of buds which I LOVE!!!! I should also be recieving my seeds from dr chronic which are WHITE WIDOW, SUPER HAZE, ICE, AND PURPLE POWER. So get ready people, my next journal is going to be the shit!!! LOL. Enjoy the pics and see you next week.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 19, 2006)

GREENTEAMGROW said:
			
		

> Sorry for the delay on the update people. Ive been sick as hell. My plants on the other hand are doing fantastic. I lost about 6 clones out of the 40 I made which is fine with me, the rest are doing good. The girlz in flowers are sprouting hairs and little indications of buds which I LOVE!!!! I should also be recieving my seeds from dr chronic which are WHITE WIDOW, SUPER HAZE, ICE, AND PURPLE POWER. So get ready people, my next journal is going to be the shit!!! LOL. Enjoy the pics and see you next week.


*Whats up GTG. Glad to here your feeling better man. There is nothing worse than being sick. Your ladies are looking great and glad to here you didn't lose that many clones. Keep up the great work man. *


----------



## LLCoolBud (Jul 19, 2006)

Very Nice Plants GTG. I just cut my first two clones a couple days ago they only looked wilted for the first hours or so but after that they perked right up Im using a a plastic bag as a humidity dome for the plants.


----------



## Fiction (Jul 20, 2006)

GREENTEAMGROW said:
			
		

> Sorry for the delay on the update people. Ive been sick as hell. My plants on the other hand are doing fantastic. I lost about 6 clones out of the 40 I made which is fine with me, the rest are doing good. The girlz in flowers are sprouting hairs and little indications of buds which I LOVE!!!! I should also be recieving my seeds from dr chronic which are WHITE WIDOW, SUPER HAZE, ICE, AND PURPLE POWER. So get ready people, my next journal is going to be the shit!!! LOL. Enjoy the pics and see you next week.


 
Hope yur feelin better greenteam. Glad to hear most yur clones have recovered lookin foward to seein them new strains. Got my seeds from doc cron to hes the man, goodluck on the grow. Peace.


----------



## GREENTEAMGROW (Jul 25, 2006)

Ok,

Thanks for wishing me well last week getting over my fever. So there 15 days into flowering and doing fine. They all have mini-buds all over them with hairs everywhere (woohoo). If anything they're too big, Im probably going to have to tie them down soon. Enjoy


----------



## RossAlexander (Jul 25, 2006)

dude, greenteam, you are going to have sooooooo much bud. how many plants in total do you have in flowring right now? you are *L-U-C-K-Y*. But ofcourse, hard work pays off. you have a beautiful setup. someday i want something like that.


----------



## DillaWilla (Jul 25, 2006)

GTG....nice looking grow you got going on!!!  Glad you and your clones are feeling better...it looks like your grow didnt miss a beat...The buds are starting to form real nicely and your ladies are getting real big, just the way I like them....lol...Cant wait to see your next journal, those are some nice strains you have there...Peace Out and GG


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jul 26, 2006)

*GTG your ladies are really starting to look like ladies with those nice buds forming. Like the rest of us i bet you can't wait.  *


----------



## GREENTEAMGROW (Jul 31, 2006)

My favorite group of people. WZZZZZUP? There's alot of updates, so brace yourself.Well, we're 4 weeks down on flowering and 4 to go. There doing great. Crystal's forming on the leaves, hairs, buds, what can I say. These girlz are good. The clones that I made arent doing as well. Although there growing at the same rate as last time Im noticing some curling of the leaves, and yellow spots on the leaves. The only thing I can think of that went wrong was either the stress that was put on the clones when we made them or I put too much root strengther (rhizotonic) for a few days, or over watering. Any thoughts about this? I didn't water today. So hopefully they'll look a little better tommorow. On to the seeds. I started germinating 10 purple, 10 super haze, 4 femized white widow, and 4 ice 11 days ago, all from dr chronic. Overall I can see 10 seedlings out of the 14 planted about 5 days ago. Alot of the purple and ice seeds havent germinated and they've been soaking in papertowels covered in plates for over 10 days .Some of them just dont want to germinate. I probabaly fucked them with handling and planting them (it is my first time). Alright gentlemen. Give me some of your knowledge.

greenteam


----------



## purple_chronic (Jul 31, 2006)

nice man very nice!!!!!


----------



## GREENTEAMGROW (Aug 9, 2006)

The 9 girlz have been kicking ass. They grow up so fast (tear).We pruned the hell out them and are starting to see the hairs turning red on the plants. 2 and half weeks til harvest . The 4 clones that didn't turn hermie, have just completed 1 week of lst. We'll clone them this week and probably throw them into flower next week. The seedlings are starting there first week of nutes and are doing well. Until next week

greenteam


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 10, 2006)

*Everything is looking great GTG. Sorry about your hermie clones but you can always take more that's the fun with cloning. You did one hell of a great job on this grow.  *


----------



## GREENTEAMGROW (Aug 24, 2006)

Alright everyone, this is it. Its been the longest 12 weeks ever. Thanks to everyone who followed along and helped me out, I know I couldn't have done this w/out this forum. Thanks alot to TBG and STONEY BUD, you guys really went out of your way and I appreciate it. Monday will be 8 weeks, I will be cutting them down on sunday night. They look and smell delicious. Enjoy the pics.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 24, 2006)

*GTG by the looks of things those 12 weeks sure paid off. Your gonna enjoy it even more when ya smoke your own shit for the first time. Your gonna say damn this is some of the best shit i've ever smoked.   Keep on growing man cause you have a GREEN THUMB for sure. Enjoy man and be sure to give us a harvest and smoke report. *


----------



## Darth BongWongDong (Aug 24, 2006)

you have some great lookin budd there and did very well...bon appetite'


----------



## sombro (Aug 25, 2006)

fire it up gtg, looking great


----------

